# Clearblue Advanced Fertility Monitor pregnancy test help



## Rachael1981

Has anyone who has used the CBAFM tested for pregnancy and got a negative, but there been a very faint second line gone on to have a BFP? I tested and there is a super faint second line. Monitor said not pregnant. Just wondering if it's too weak to register yet?


----------



## Nolimitxox

how many dpo are you? I see the second line, but from what I remember CB is notorious for evaps.


----------



## Rachael1981

11dpo. This is a fertility monitor test strip, not the blue dye test renowned for evaps. And it was there as soon as I took it out of the monitor after the 5 minutes testing time


----------

